# Valentine's Day/Birthday Soap



## KristaY (Jan 11, 2015)

My sister, Valerie, was born on Valentine's Day so I decided to make her a special birthday soap with that theme. I used the BB heart cylinder mold for the embeds and blended Satsuma, lime, bergamot plus a hint of atomic fireball cinnamon FO for the scent. Hopefully she likes it since I'm gifting her the whole loaf, lol!


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 11, 2015)

It came out beatifully! I'm sure she is going to love it!


----------



## shaan (Jan 11, 2015)

Its so pretty! She would definitely love it! Is it cold process?


----------



## KristaY (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Dorymae and Shaan! Yes, it's CP. Even the embeds are CP. When I was planning this soap I added 4 oz to several batches I made prior so I could fill up the heart mold. I only have one so I filled it daily until I had the 3 to put in this soap. Since the cylinder mold is a bit longer than the loaf mold, I was able to cut off about an inch of each then cut them thinner to decorate the top.


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 11, 2015)

Those are pretty Krista!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 11, 2015)

I am sure she is going to love it. The fragrance blend sounds wonderful and the soap is just gorgeous. WOW!!


----------



## shaan (Jan 11, 2015)

Thats a lot of work you did. Lucky sister!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 11, 2015)

That's adorable!


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 11, 2015)

How beautiful! What a great gift! I've been wanting to get the heart columns from BB. So great to see them work so beautifully. Any issues with getting them out? I'd worry with CP they'd be too soft to get out without squishing some. Your sister will love them.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 11, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you, everyone for taking a look! My sister is my best friend and biggest cheerleader so I'm sure she'll be happy.  Cactuslily ~ the hearts were really easy to unmold but I made sure I had the sides well secured. When reading the reviews, many people said they had lots of leaking so I not only wrapped them with rubber bands, I also put several (about 10) large binder clips on the bottom and up the sides. They leaked a bit but not so much I lost oz (just a few mils). I also put the mold upright into a qt, large mouth mason jar while setting up because of the binder clips. I'll definitely use it again when the mood or event arises!

Speaking of events, my middle son just proposed to his girlfriend so I'll have another wedding this summer. I'm sure to use it for their wedding soaps!

Edit: I forgot to mention I used SL in the heart soap batter to harden it a bit. No soft spots when I unmolded and they were nice and straight.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Jan 11, 2015)

So cute! Love these!!


----------



## seven (Jan 13, 2015)

very cute! i'm sure your sister will love these!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 13, 2015)

So flippin adorable!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 13, 2015)

Gorgeous, so pretty!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 13, 2015)

Those are my favorite Valentine's soaps I've seen so far this year.  The scent you described sounds really unique and yummy!  Beautiful!


----------



## claryza (Jan 15, 2015)

That is so beautiful. Great soap for Valentine


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2015)

Those turned out beautiful.  If she doesn't like them you can send them to me.....my birthday is the day after V Day.      I'm sure she will love them.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 16, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Those turned out beautiful. If she doesn't like them you can send them to me.....my birthday is the day after V Day.  I'm sure she will love them.


 
Hahaha! You may have to arm wrestle her for them. She's small but mighty!

Thanks to everyone for taking a look and the kind words. I'm hoping to snap of pic of her face when she opens them. If it's goofy and really embarrassing, I'm DEFINITELY posting it! :shh:


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 16, 2015)

Adorable!  And double duty sister bonding


----------



## KristaY (Mar 14, 2015)

This is Krista's sister...I've hijacked her account so I could see the pics of my soap. You all were right...I LOOOOOVE the soap!!! Fortunately for me, she didn't snap a photo of my face when I opened the soap. I guess that was another gift she gave me.  She didn't mention that she also included matching body lotions. I smell wonderful all day long! shunt2011, I'm sorry to tell you, you won't be getting these soaps in the mail. I'm keeping them.  Honestly, I look forward to ANY occasion that might net me a gift bag of soaps from my sister. They are one of the joys in my life...along with having an awesome sister. Thanks for letting me brag on here about my soap and my sis! 

Valerie


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 14, 2015)

It is a wonderful thing to have such a supportive sister! I'm sure Krista is proud!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 14, 2015)

Missed this thread the first time around. Those soaps are SUPER cute!


----------



## KristaY (Mar 14, 2015)

Well.... It's taken me a while to respond to this because I didn't know what to say, and still don't, lol. Speechless isn't usually a term applied to me, especially by my family! Dorymae, you're right about being proud but that's the tip of the iceberg, emotionally speaking. In the midst of all the turmoil in her life (and there's plenty right now), she takes the time to post something so kind. What a lucky sister I am!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, I missed these the first time round as well. They are absolutely gorgeous soaps. I can see why you gave your sister such special soaps, she sounds amazing. It must give you such a wonderful feeling to know they are so appreciated. Thanks to both sisters for sharing this, it was very touching and special.


----------

